# heat press rhinestone tees?



## sunnyhours (Nov 15, 2008)

I am trying to create t-shirts with rhinestones or some similer item using my custom artwork. I don't know how to turn my art into a rhinestone heat transfer. I am also perplexed by how to produce a large amount. Should I purchase a pressing machine or do I outsource? Quality is my #1 concern, I want these tees to look top of the line, not like they were made in my living room or at the local cleaners. Any help would be so great,


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Laura,

Here are threads on Rhinestone lessons so you can see if this is something you think you can do yourself, or if you need to outsource. Outsource options are mentioned in the threads, as well. 

T-Shirt Forums Search Results


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Laura. You will definitely need a heat press to produce print large amounts in a fairly short amount of time. Also, you might consider having them custom made. Delivery time is quite fast.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

it is very easy to make a design out of your own graphic, but first start out small go to the lessons on here that I have made start there, and if I can help you please let me know


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

the easiest way to start is just start laying stones down on the exterior lines, 

first you will have to print off your image and mirror it, then start laying down the stones.

the better you get, the more you will be wanting to do solids,,


----------



## Alicia Meneses (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Laura,

The software to make the designs is very expensive and trying to make your own transfers is very time consuming plus, the machines cost thousands of dollars. It is cheaper to outsource and if you do, you only have to invest in a heat press. Keep it simple and use your time in generating sales. 

Alicia


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

That is one way to do it,, but there are others, as mentioned above,, 
Take the best way for you...
Happy Rhinestoneing,,


----------



## flirteegirl (Apr 10, 2007)

I used an outside company for my Swarovski crystal designs. I forgot the name but will get back to you. But basically, they provided the an exact replica of my design in crystal patches and they would either apply it or I could apply it with a press. Very affordable too given they were Swarovski crystals.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes please provide a link if you can for those that would like to outsource it, I would love to ask the prices, but i dont think you can give prices on here.
Can you tell me, if the setup fee for coping the design was extra or built into the piece cost,, and how many did you have to purchse of one kind.
this info will help everyone who wants to get into that end of the biz
Thanks for the post


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Alicia, Thanks for the info,


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

dazzlingdesignsinc.com and zbsl.com are two sites that I buy from. Dazzling designs has no minimum order for wholesale, but to get the wholesale price you have to order a minimum quantity per design. They do a great job.

ZBSL I buy their stock designs, their custom design work is a $300 minimum.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks tm for the link


----------

